
Why your business needs SEO - prakashravi
https://prakashravichandran.com/why-your-business-needs-seo-and-why-it-doesnt/
======
djsumdog
Feels like spammy bullshit. You don't need SEO. You can add some metadata tags
and some opengraph stuff to make it easier for people to share your website
pages and blog posts, but you can learn that from just looking stuff up.

You know how to get to the top of search results? Become popular. That needs
to happen outside your website for it to matter. No amount of tagging/metadata
is going to change that.

Also, different people get totally different results. There is no standard
result set form any major search engine. It's all optometrist for your
geographic region, web browser, operating system and past history if you're
logged in (and sometimes even if you're not logged in).

